# Taming Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Taming Irritable Bowel Syndrome*By Sue RussellPOSTED October 6 2011 AT 11:57 amIrritable Bowel Syndrome, or IBS, affects as many as one in six American women. It is embarrassing as well as debilitating, so many suffer in silence. Happily, a growing array of tools may help bring relief.IBS is the second top cause of absenteeism in the U.S. after the common cold. Yet it is so rarely discussed that many patients feel isolated and depressed. Symptoms include diarrhea, constipation, bloating, gas, cramping, and abdominal distention and pain. For some these are mild. Others' lives are severely disrupted.Read the complete article >>Healthymagination.com © 2011 General Electric Company


----------

